# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Magia matematica

## jonyjm

Hola, anoche me surgio una duda leyendo el canuto.. ya que mucho de los juegos de las primeras unidades, son puramente matematicos. Si bien esos son simples, seguramente existan mejores y mas complejos (e incomprensibles). Mi pregunta es: hasta que punto es creible la magia puramente matematica? puede llegar a ser utilizada como parte de un show?? y, se puede combinar bien con tecnicas, para hacerla menos evidente??
Espero vuestra opinion  :P 

Saludosss :P

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

La magia matemática puede ser total y absolutamente creíble e incomprensible. Ya se ha dicho miles de veces que no hay juego bueno ni malo sino bien o mal presentado.

Modestametne digo que tengo una versión de un juego del Cartomagia Fácil I de Florensa ( :( ) en el que monto una historia de gangsters y una adivinación con el cochecito. Es matemático, pero lo encadeno a un juego previo que me deja la preparación en bandeja. Pregúntale al Ruso cómo queda... (bueno, mejor preguntale cómo quedaría si yo fuera buen mago   :Oops:  )

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

La rutina del virus informático que viene al final del canuto está hecha casi completamente de juegos matemáticos. Yo la he presentado varias veces y es buenísima asi que si puede formar parte de un show

----------


## popt

Si quieres ver juegos matemáticos mira el último DVD de Lennart Green, o si puedes que alguien te deje las notas de sus conferencias por España.

Hay juegos buenísimos, muchos se los ves hacer en sus actuaciones así que no te preguntes demasiado si pueden ser o no creíbles: lo son  :Smile1: 

Saludos!

----------


## magomago

Tambien podeis leer el articulo que tiene en el libro A la carta Woody Aragon y vereis en lo que se puede transformar un juego basado en principios matemáticos.

----------


## jonyjm

Gracias por las ideas! Espero poder poner en practica estos trucos y utilizarlos  :D 

Saludosss :P

----------


## ErCartomago

tambien esta un texto que se llama el diablo de los numeros donde vienes efectos matemagicos muy buenos...

yo personalmente tengo un truco matematico automatico que uso en mis rutinas y que siempre deja impresionada a la gente...yo le llamo el celular....

eso

----------


## canuto

a mi los matematicos directos directos no me gustan mucho, osean, muchas veces son posibles de repetir por el espectador
me paso con un par de juegos simples...
uno que si me encanta es el "virus informatico" del final de canuto...
es barbaro, y es matematico, uno de los pocos q me gustan
un saludoo

----------


## MrKhaki

sobre magia matemática hay, ante todo, mucho desconocimiento. La referencia que te ha hecho "magomago" es de obligada lectura (por cierto, Woody, cuando fui a Barcelona me acerqué a la tienda en cuestión y me los compré, por eso no te mandé el email :D)

Existen además varios ensayos nacidos en el departamento de Matemáticas de la Universidad del País Vasco. En concreto Pedro P. Alegría es quien más ha trabajado sobre ello.

Tengo pendiente escribir un pequeño artículo sobre el principio del "folded paper" ... :D Cuando me encuentre con ganas, lo haré, y lo compartiré... con TiendaMagia, claro :p

----------


## jonyjm

Pero entonces... el libro de woody aragon no se vende en otro sitio que en catalunya? o me entere mal? :roll: 

Saludosss :P

----------


## maxren

Hola

La matemágia es completamente válida, y además no falla (puede fallar el que hace el juego, el entorno, el sujeto... El juego en sí, no falla), ya que va acompañado de una base (matemática, of course) que, si bien no es fácilmente comprensible para la mayoría de los humanos en juegos complejos, tiene una base teórica muy fuerte. Personalmente, solo he visto una demostración matemática de un juego, y no me enteré de casi nada. Aunque mi nivel de matemáticas quizás no sea el más indicado para entenderlo   :Lol:  

La demostración de por que funciona el juego de las parejas de colores supongo que es compleja. La de la cuenta atras... debe ser la hos***!!! (censurado por mi mismo)

saludos matemágicos

----------


## letang

Juegos matemáticos ¿y no nombráis a Ramón Riobóo?
¡Qué delito! jejeje

¿Que si se puede incluir "algún" juego en una rutina?
Pregúntaselo a Ramón, todos sus juegos son matemáticos o automáticos, y flipa tú con sus actuaciones.

Además ha estudiado mucho el hacer juegos con cartas "pensadas" no elegidas, y eso mata por todas las bandas.

Su conferencia en Vitoria fue la mejor, fue la bomba, ves como soluciona de una forma perfecta la necesidad de usar alguna técnica, él mismo decía "aquí se puede empalmar, pero como yo no sé, la cojo directamente y la meto por aquí". La gracia es que durante el juego no te das cuenta de que ha hecho algo "aparentemente tan descarado". Porque lo ha hecho bien, sin darle importancia, con naturalidad.

Pensé comprarme su libro, pero cuando salimos de la conferencia estaban los stands cerrados. Cuando vuelva por Madrid lo compraré.

Creo que se llama "La magia pensada - Ramón Riobóo"

----------


## quiquem

La magia bien presentada y sin repeticiones que la transformen en monotonas siempre logra buenos efectos...no hay que ser prejuiciosos...hay un monton de trucos basados en la matematica que son verdaderos bombazos y deja perplejos a todos vos no vas por tu espectaculos diciendo que lo que vas a hacer es un truco usando principios matematicos y al siguiente presentaras uno con tecnicas de manipulación de cartas...asi que a no ser prejuicioso
un buen truco bien presentado es genial...un buen truco en manos de un mal mago es un desastre.

----------


## jonyjm

ok, captada la idea.. ahora... que hay del libro ese que mencionaron? que no me contestaron... :?  Que viene navidad y hay que pedir y pedir y pedir :P alguno caera..

Saludosss :P

----------


## mrsai

Cuando estan bien presentados, el libro de Vicente Canuto tiene muy buenos de ellos, por lo menos:
--Vuelvo 2 y Corto, me parece una joya por su efecto lo he presentado con algùn pequeño cambio en la presentaciòn y el efecto es muy magico.

--La Cuenta Atras, hace un rato lo estaba estudiando y tratando de hacerle una presentaciòn algo distinta a mi estilo y me parece un efecto muy magico, interesante e impresionante.

--Y un juego que forma parte obligada de mi repertorio, efecto muy magico de cara a los espectadores; el cual pienso incluir en mis shows en un futuro es: Adivinaciòn Costante y Desconcertante ese efecto lo estrene en una reuniòn con otros amigos magos y les puso caras de asombro.

   En fin nunca los efectos automaticos o matematicos son malos, mas bien son los efectos que te hacen explotar el caudal de la presentaciòn ya lo que en estos casos quien debe poner la mayoria de la imposibilidad posible es el mago con la presentaciòn, la charla, los gestos debe hacer magico el efecto.....Bueno amigos saludos....

----------


## MrKhaki

Antes de meterte en magias matemáticas te recomiendo que continúes dándole duro al Canuto. Cuando hayas dado duro al Canuto durante 3 años, y vayas por el 4º volumen de la GEC, entonces, y solo entonces, podrás aprovechar los libros de los que hemos hablado :D

----------


## ricard21

Hola Letang

Despues de leer tu mensaje me ha entrado curiosidad sobre el libro La Magia Pensada, recuerdo haberlo visto en Editorial Paginas, pero parece que ahora no esta alli, sabes si es que esta descatalogado o es que ya no lo vende E. Paginas.

----------


## letang

Efectivamente, estoy revisando la página de "Páginas" y no lo veo.

La última vez que lo vi fue en Vitoria, en Septiembre, lo tenían en varios stands que vendían libros.

Ponte en contacto con la tienda para saber qué ha sido del libro. Yo no me lo compré en aquel momento y por lo que has dicho ahora, lo voy a tener difícil, jeje.

----------


## letang

vsalberto me acaba de comentar por privado que el libro podría estar en La casa del libro, y efectivamente está

http://www.casadellibro.com/fichas/f...+LAS+MANO+S%29

Son solo 26€, yo no dudaría en comprarlo. Lo malo es que estando aquí tendría los gastos de envío y todo el rollo, así que preferiría comprarlo cuando estuviera en la península, pero quizá no estuviera el día que lo voy a pedir y tuviera que esperar varios días y ya no estuviera allí...
Bueno, ya veré lo que hago, pero a quienes estéis interesados en la magia automática y matemática, este es uno de los libros más recomendados.
Yo no lo he leído, pero he ido a una conferencia de Riobóo y tengo sus notas, y es aval más que suficiente para saber que este libro vale más de lo que cuesta.

Un saludo

----------


## jonyjm

Muy buen precio! si es tan bueno como decis me lo pillare. Me gustan las matematicas... si le encuentro una buena aplicacion, mejor!  :D 

Saludosss :P 

PD: letang, tenes idea de cuanto puede costar el envio al Pais Vasco?

Saludosss :P

----------


## letang

No sé, pero infórmate si hay alguna "Casa del libro" en el País Vasco, ya que no es una sola tienda, es una cadena de librerías que tiene librerías por toda España.

Si en la librería de tu ciudad no tienen, seguro que te lo pueden mandar a pedir sin cobrarte esos gastos.

Un saludo.

----------


## jonyjm

ok, averiguare.. mientras tanto si alguien de bilbao sabe si hay una por aqui que me avise... no estaria mal pillar ese libro.

Saludosss :P

----------


## &gt;&lt;((())º&gt;

En Biblbao hay 2 tiendas de la casa del libro:

-ALAMEDA DE URQUIJO, 9 (BILBAO)

-COLÓN DE LARREÁTEGUI, 41 (BILBAO)

Por lo que habeis comentado parece un libro Güeno, pero Güeno Güeno... yo soy de los que lleva bien poco en esto (3 meses o así) y por ahora los libros que mas tiempo tengo entre mis manos són el Light y el Canuto (por el capitulo 4, y repasando anteriores). Con estos antecedentes, me pregunto, me convendría comprarme "La magia pensada", quiero decir, sabeis si hace falta tener mucha magia a las espaldas para poder meterte en este libro, porqur yo, como muchos, soy de los que empezó en esto diciendo:
-Lo que pasa es que yo soy muy torpe con las manos...

... y aunque después de un tiempecillo con las cartas en las manos, te das cuenta que con la práctica es como se pilla esa habilidad, sigo siendo un amante de los juegos metemágicos (soy bastante bueno con los cálculos rápidos) y me gustaría conocer cosas sobre este tipo de juegos. Lo que pasa es que leyendo el resumén que sale en la casa del libro, parece que sea solo para expertos... 

¿¿Alguien me puede ayudar??

PD: ya se que tanto el Light como el Canuto tienen un monton de estos juegos, pero quizas en el Magia Pensada se enfoca desde un punto más interesante (aún) para mi.

----------


## letang

El propio Ramón dice que su libro es de juegos automáticos, pero que no es para principiantes, es para gente con una base de magia, ya que la magia matemática/automática o semiautomática, requiere conocer muy bien las técnicas de misdirection, el control del espectador, y crear la atmósfera mágica.

A ver si Ella puede sacar por ahí el índice del libro o la introducción y os ayuda a orientaros.

Si tienes los light de Giobbi, dale a esos, y cuando ya los hayas presentado a profanos y creas que necesitas más repertorio, píllate el de Ramón. O si ahora tienes ahorros, píllalo, ojéalo, y mira a ver si vas tirando de él o lo dejas para más tarde. El caso es que provecho le sacarás, seguro.

Un saludo

----------


## &gt;&lt;((())º&gt;

Muchas gracias. Quizas me lo pillo aunque seguire con Light y Canuto, pero de vez en cuando le meteré mano al Magia Pensada, pero he captado que "todavia" no es para mi.

Muchas gracias por el consejo.

----------


## Gandalf

El libro de Ramón no lo encontraréis salvo que sea de segunda mano o en alguna tienda que tengais la gran suerte de que no lo hayan vendido tiempo atrás. 

Que se sepa está COMPLETAMENTE AGOTADO de todas las librerías. El lunes pasado le pregunté a Ramón que para cuando el segundo libro y me dio la alegría de anunciarme que Páginas había decidido reeditar el primero sin esperar a que Ramón terminase el segundo, cosa que parecía ya zanjada. 

Así que estar atentos a cuando salga. Se supone que reeditan el primero y luego vendrá el segundo. 

Por cierto, de este segundo libro Ramón nos anticipó uno de los juegos que rieté tú de los juegos difíciles. Teníais que haber visto, 8 o 10 magos alrededor de la mesa. Ramón hace una extensión de la baraja y se coloca de espaldas. Un espectador saca una carta y recoge la extensión. Ramón se vuelve a girar, recoge la baraja y la esconde bajo la mesa. Va sacando cartas sin mirarlas, y estas le van dando pistas sobre la carta del espectador. Con solo sacar 3 o 4 cartas termina adivinando la carta escogida, sin más. Todos los magos bromeando durante el juego dando por imposible lo que estaba haciendo. "Anda ya Ramón, no nos tomes el pelo".  ¡Y TOMA! ¡Pastel para todos! Divertidísimo. No os cuento más del juego, es de Ramón. Puesto así os puede parecer poca cosa, pero teníais que habernos visto a todos. 

 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

Así que el que diga que las mátemáticas dan para poca magia... ¡JA!

----------


## Gandalf

Me animo a comentaros un ejemplo más de magia matemática. Lo haré sobre un juego de sobra conocido para el que una simple modificación del final hará que el juego cambie.

Todos sabreis hacer el juego de las 21 cartas. Habeis hecho las tres reparticiones. Teneis el paquete de 7 en la mano ¿Por que no repartís las cartas que quedan en él boca abajo sobre la mesa de forma "aleatoria" y haceis los forzajes que os gusten para que el espectador termine escogiendo su carta?

Este ejemplo está bien para aprender. Luego vereis que ese final no lo usareis ni en broma, pero ahí está, para darse cuenta de como disfrazar las mates de magia.

Y como ese final teneis todos los comienzos, intermedios y finales que querais. Sed un poquito curiosos y cambiad los juegos, algunos mejoran y otros empeoran. ¡Es cuestión de curro!

----------


## letang

Gandalf, recuerdo perfectamente el juego que comentas en el primer mensaje, se lo vi hacer en Vitoria.

El juego es mortal.... y para colmo, si lo ves en una conferencia donde después lo explica, la explicación es aún más brutal por la gracia que tiene el tío contando cómo le dan pistas las cartas. Sin estar preparada una explicación graciosa, su naturalidad al contarlo y tú al darte cuenta de cómo te lo has tragado todo, no te queda más que fliparlo y aplaudir fuerte  :Wink1: 

Por cierto, en las notas de conferencia venían varios juegos anteriores y varios juegos del nuevo libro (entre ellos éste, y una versión mejorada de la carta grapada). Pero tonto de mí, me las he vuelto a olvidar en Fuerteventura! si es que...

A ver si en Navidad no me olvido.

Pues nada, según las noticias de Gandalf, no os molestéis en buscarlo hasta nuevo aviso de Páginas.

Un asludo!

----------


## Gandalf

> Gandalf, recuerdo perfectamente el juego que comentas en el primer mensaje, se lo vi hacer en Vitoria.
> 
> El juego es mortal.... y para colmo, si lo ves en una conferencia donde después lo explica, la explicación es aún más brutal por la gracia que tiene el tío contando cómo le dan pistas las cartas. Sin estar preparada una explicación graciosa, su naturalidad al contarlo y tú al darte cuenta de cómo te lo has tragado todo, no te queda más que fliparlo y aplaudir fuerte 
> 
> Por cierto, en las notas de conferencia venían varios juegos anteriores y varios juegos del nuevo libro (entre ellos éste, y una versión mejorada de la carta grapada). Pero tonto de mí, me las he vuelto a olvidar en Fuerteventura! si es que...
> 
> A ver si en Navidad no me olvido.
> 
> Pues nada, según las noticias de Gandalf, no os molestéis en buscarlo hasta nuevo aviso de Páginas.
> ...


Pues no me quiero confundir pero si bien el juego que tú comentas tiene todo que ver con el que yo digo, Ramón comentaba el lunes que lo llevaba pensando solo un par de días y que con nosotros estaba probando a ver el efecto que causaba. Quizás hablamos del mismo efecto pero método distinto. Saldremos de dudas por los privados.

----------


## curioso

> Existen además varios ensayos nacidos en el departamento de Matemáticas de la Universidad del País Vasco. En concreto Pedro P. Alegría es quien más ha trabajado sobre ello.


Vaya, yo husmeando por la red me encontré precisamente un artículo de este tío muy majo. Aquí os paso el link:
http://www.divulgamat.net/weborriak/...004alegria.pdf

Precisamente al final de este artículo aparece una referencia que he querido consultar y no he podido. Pregunté ya en la sección de teoría, tal vez aquí me podéis ayudar. Es un artículo titulado:
"moving card i to position j with perfect shuffles" publicado en mathematics magazine en 1996. Lo que ocurre es que no tengo acceso a esta revista. ¿Alguien conoce o tiene el artículo? 
¿Cómo hacéis para acceder normalmente a artículos técnicos, os suscribís a revistas o hay bibliotecas especializadas? 

En fin, que soy también muy aficionado a las matemáticas y este tema me parece muy interesante.

Ciao

----------


## zaphod

Hola, tengo la suerte de tener el libro de Ramón. Para el que le interese este es el índice.

-Dedicatoria
-Prólogo
-Introduccuón y advertencia
    Términos empleados y alguna explicación
    Definición de magia
-Manipulaciones y descripciones
    Magia de cerca no tan cercana
    Mi adicción a las cartas
    El bendito doblez
    El principio de los paquetes iguales
    El principio de los pàquetes complementarios
    La baraja mnemónica
    La cuenta biddle
    La inversión de la extensión con corte disimulado
    Mi descarga
    Para recoger las cartas descargadas
    La carta tratada
-Poca manipulación y sin preparación
    Misdirección y psicologia
    Cartas matematicas,cerebro y manos
    Adivinación atres cortes
    Cuatro predicciones
    La carta al nombre
    Telepatia para tres
    Las 21 cartas revisitadas
    Los paquetitos que se alternan
    Mi deletreo con segunda carta
    Cuatro bodas y un imposible
    Mi carta detective
    Seis asesinos y seis policias
    Telepatia rayos y telekinesia
-Sin preparación, con manipulación, mas complicados
    Los momentos y su clasificación
    Imposible adivinación
    El milagro de la cábala
    El ordenador mas pequeño del mundo
    Ordenador con numero y palo
    Haga usted tres montones que yo no toco la baraja
-Manipulación algo mas dificil
    manipulación no es lo mismo que floritura
    Controversia entre magia y mentalismo
    Ladrón y abogado
    Asmodeo se manifiesta
    La carta que viaja en el tiempo
    Mi reloj preferido
-Con alguna preparación
    Dos,tres, cuatro
    Mal telepata, buena premonición
-Ordenadasy mnemónica
    los cinco sentidos
    control del caos
    super telepatía para descreidos
    la carta en su sitio
    presentación telepática (dentro de un orden)
-Cartas duplicadas, especiales o accesorios
    Mi carta grapada
    La magia de la carta vuelta
    El corte super exacto
    El mes aciago
    La carta borrada
    Cardini plus
    James Bond
-Carta tratada
    James Bond con carta tratada
    De nuevoa una reunión de ases
    Las tres apuestas
    La firma saltarina


Un saludo

----------


## gafas

No os equivoqueis, que el libro de Ramóm Riobóo no es de juegos matemáticos ni automáticos.

Si acaso, uno de sus capítulos podría tomarse como tal, pero aún éste lleva algo de manipulación. 

Vamos, que no lo consideraría un libro para principiante, ni mucho menos.

----------


## &gt;&lt;((())º&gt;

Pues ahora me pones en duda... Porqué la verdad que Ramóm Riobóo , al que no conocia de nada (disculpad mi ignorancia) por lo que estoy leyendo en este hilo, me atrae un monton su magia.

¿Sabeis si hace actuaiones, o solo conferencias?

Es que la matemagia me atrae bastante, pero por lo que dice "gafas" creo que es muy pronto para que me haga con el libro de Ramóm Riobóo , aunque visto lo que pasó con la primera edición, quizas me lo compre, aunque sea para apartarlo esperando tiempos mejores de mi magia...

¿Conoceis algun libro o autor más de Magia matemática o por el estilo?

Un saludo

----------


## letang

En inglés seguro que hay mucho escrito.
En español pues tan profundo como lo de Ramón no sé nada (yo tampoco sé nada de bibliografía, conozco lo que he ido conociendo en los 4 o 5 años que llevo mirando de un lado y de otro).

Pero sí se de gente que estudia matemáticas y le gusta la magia, y por tanto, imagino que la combinación de ambas.

Carlos Vinuesa, un amigo de Madrid estudia matemáticas y es mago. No sé si trabaja mucho los juegos matemáticos, pero algo debe saber xD

Un forero de la Dama que se llama Spock es profesor de matemáticas y aficionado a la magia, y en las exposicioens de matemáticas hace efectos de matemagia para acercar las matemáticas a la gente, pero no sólo con cartas, sino otras cosas como la cinta de Moebius o similares. Eso sí, no sé cómo te podrías poner en contacto con él.

Y Woody Aragón sé que también habla mucho en su/s libro/s del principio de Gilbreath y otros principios matemáticos, pero por aquí no sé nada, sólo oyendo una explicación superficial del principio de Gilbreath ya me daban escalofríos así que no tengo ni idea.

----------


## Gandalf

Teniais que ver ayer a Ramón comentando cada libro de matemagia que  Spok iba sacando de su mochila. Si no sacó 4 no sacó ninguno. En españo, en inglés... ¡Como se nota que a estos dos les va la marcha!

 :P 

Pero como han dicho aquí, ojo con el libro de Ramón. No es de matemagia. Son juegos relativamente sencillos donde prima la presentación. Usa alguna manipulación, carta tratada, crimp, ordenaciones... hay de todo. Eso si, ninguna manipulación es imposible ni ningún proceso complicado. No es un libro para empezar, da por sentado que se sabe forzar, hacer dobles y cosas semejantes, así que para comenzar no lo escojais. Pero eso si, tal y como su título dice en Magia MUY Pensada, así que si lo reeditan no dudeis en haceros con una copia para más adelante.

----------


## curioso

> Teniais que ver ayer a Ramón comentando cada libro de matemagia que Spok iba sacando de su mochila. Si no sacó 4 no sacó ninguno. En españo, en inglés... ¡Como se nota que a estos dos les va la marcha!


Jo, qué suerte tienen algunos. Recuerdas el nombre de alguno de esos libros?

ciao

----------


## Gandalf

No, lo siento.

----------


## popt

Gandalf, perdona mi ignorancia... ¿no están editando el libro Riobóo actualmente?

Lo pregunto porque conozco una tienda donde lo venden... y pensaba comprarlo en un par de meses, pensando que seguían editándolo.  Creo que ante la duda lo voy a comprar ya...

----------


## magomago

Si no recuerdo mal en una de las revistas de Ilusionismo venia una bibliografia recomendada para magia matemática. Yo solo lo digo porque estoy bastante liado en estas fechas y no tengo tiempo para mirar en todas las revistas que tengo,asi que si alguien tiene tiempo creo que ha sido en los ultimos.........5 o 6 años   :Smile1:  ,pero tampoco estoy seguro a veces mi memoria me falla (Cosas de la edad).

----------


## Carlos Vinuesa

> Jo, qué suerte tienen algunos. Recuerdas el nombre de alguno de esos libros?


Hola,
yo también estaba ayer en la sei con Gandalf, Ramón y Spock y recuerdo el nombre de uno de los libros que estaba enseñando Spock a Ramón. Lo recuerdo porque fue el que más me llamó la atención y me lo apunté:
"Mathematical Magic" de William Simon.

Por cierto, aunque ya te he contestado a tu privado sobre mezclas faro para llevar una carta a la posición deseada, dejo aquí un enlace de una presentación en la que se explican esta y otras cosas que hice para la feria de la ciencia. Por si a alguien le puede ser útil:
http://www.uam.es/otros/hojavol/feri...tividades.html

Saludos.

Carlos.

----------


## curioso

Hola Carlos, muchas gacias de nuevo por el privado.
Acabo de leer el artículo y es impresionante. Muy bonito, aunque en principio se antoja un poco complicado hacer los cálculos de cabeza sobre la marcha para obtener la secuencia de in/out que lleve una carta 'i' a 'j'. Aún así, con un poco de práctica puede ser muy útil.

Por cierto, el siguiente artículo de esa misma revista hablaba también de algo interesante, aunque tal vez más anecdótico. Abuso demasiado si te lo pido también?   :Oops:  

Gracias también por lo del libro. Intentaré buscarlo.

ciao

----------


## Woody Aragón

Hola,

Hay un libro en inglés de McTier que se llama "Card Concepts" y lo edita Davenport. Es lo más parecido a una "recopilación" de principios matemáticos, si bien los juegos son en general flojos.

De una forma menos enciclopédica, pero más práctica (y con mejores juegos) Ramón y yo impartimos un taller sobre cartomagia matemática en 3 días en el Hocus Pocus de 2005. Hay unas notas que resumían los mejores principios y que se repartieron a los asistentes al taller. No sé si costará mucho hacerse con ellas.

Un saludete,


Woody

----------


## curioso

:o   Woody Aragón de verdad?! 

Muchas gracias por la información. Alguien conoce o tiene esas notas? 

Ciao

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

¿No había un libro de Florensa que explicaba principios matemáticos :Confused:  :Confused: ?

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## vsalberto

Buenas.

A mi también me gusta bastante la magia matemática. Tengo algunos textos y hago mis propios experimentos. Por si os sirve de ayuda, como me ha servido a mi, en la web del Centro Virtual de Divulgación de las Matemáticas tienen un apartado relacionado con la _matemagia_ donde publican artículos muy interesantes (otros no tanto) y de donde se pueden sacar muchas ideas.

Saludos.

----------


## curioso

gracias *vsalberto*. Veo que esa sección la lleva Pedro Alegría, del que se ha hablado en alguna respuesta anterior.
*Carlos*, he practicado un poco con el método del artículo y es muy divertido. A ver si miro el otro. Gracias.

ciao

----------


## Ella

en la web de la sei se recomiendan libros de magia cartomagica matematica
http://www.dirac.es/sei/libros/lcarto.htm

----------


## &gt;&lt;((())º&gt;

> Hola,
> 
> Hay un libro en inglés de McTier que se llama "Card Concepts" y lo edita Davenport. Es lo más parecido a una "recopilación" de principios matemáticos, si bien los juegos son en general flojos.
> 
> De una forma menos enciclopédica, pero más práctica (y con mejores juegos) Ramón y yo impartimos un taller sobre cartomagia matemática en 3 días en el Hocus Pocus de 2005. Hay unas notas que resumían los mejores principios y que se repartieron a los asistentes al taller. No sé si costará mucho hacerse con ellas.
> 
> Un saludete,
> 
> 
> Woody


Remitiendome al mensaje de Woody, ¿costaría mucho hacerse con esas notas?
¿Algun asistente al taller comentado?

PD: en la web del Centro Virtual de Divulgación de las Matemáticas hay bastante para seguir investigando

----------


## marietef

Yo tengo esas notas, estuve en el congreso ademas soy de granada y me viene a huevo. Las notas para mi son una delicia. La verdad es que cada vez que me veo con woody me sorprende con algo. Ademas la conferencia que nos dio en nuestro circulo fue genial. Por cierto woody la proxima vez que nos veamos a ver si no se me olvida pasarte el video.

----------


## curioso

> Yo tengo esas notas, estuve en el congreso ademas soy de granada y me viene a huevo. Las notas para mi son una delicia. La verdad es que cada vez que me veo con woody me sorprende con algo. Ademas la conferencia que nos dio en nuestro circulo fue genial. Por cierto woody la proxima vez que nos veamos a ver si no se me olvida pasarte el video.


Pues a mí Granada no me pilla muy a huevo que digamos :-(  Las tienes en algún formato electrónico que puedas enviar? Estoy seguro de que son realmente una delicia.

ciao

----------


## Gandalf

Para aquellos muy interesados anunciaros que Páginas ha reeditado el libro de Ramón Rioboó "La Magia Pensada". La editorial ya lo tiene a la venta aunque se que Tiendamágica aun no lo ha recibido.

Recuerdo que no es un libro de matemagia en exclusividad, si no magia pensada, como muy bien titulado está.

----------


## curioso

y va a volver a estar disponible en la casa del libro?

----------


## Felipe

Pues eso tendrás que preguntarlo en La Casa del Libro.

Llama a Tienda Magia o a la editorial Páginas y ellos te lo pueden enviar. En la editorial tienen unos cuantos.

----------


## ignacio

Un clásico que es puramente matemático es el de las 21 cartas, que espero que todos conozcais. Es una lástima que siempre se lo sepa todo el público. :-(

----------


## vsalberto

> Un clásico que es puramente matemático es el de las 21 cartas, que espero que todos conozcais. Es una lástima que siempre se lo sepa todo el público. :-(


Rebusca en el foro y encontrarás alguna buena manera para sorprender con este truco aunque tú público se lo sepa. 

Saludos.

----------


## ign

No sé si una vez leí en uno de los Light o en el libro de Ramón Riobóo (seguramente fuese en este último) un juego que era una versión del juego de las 21 cartas totalmente diferente a la conocida y que estaba bastante bien...

----------


## &gt;&lt;((())º&gt;

> Iniciado por ignacio
> 
> Un clásico que es puramente matemático es el de las 21 cartas, que espero que todos conozcais. Es una lástima que siempre se lo sepa todo el público. :-(
> 
> 
> Rebusca en el foro y encontrarás alguna buena manera para sorprender con este truco aunque tú público se lo sepa. 
> 
> Saludos.


Si alguien puede poner el enlace al tema de este foro que comenta "vsalberto" se lo agradezco... porque el buscador no acepta los números... gracias

----------


## vsalberto

Aquí lo tienes:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...t=8285&start=0

En él hay otro link a otro tema en el que también hablan de lo mismo.

Saludos.

----------


## &gt;&lt;((())º&gt;

¡¡¡Que rápido!!!

Muchas gracias.

----------


## Yonpiter

Hay un señor llamado Martin Gardner que ha escrito unos cuantos libros de matemáticas "curiosas" de los que se pueden sacar ideas muy buenas para juegos.
El libro al que más provecho le saqué del Sr. Gardner en su tiempo fué uno llamado "Mathematical Circus" y si no me equivoco era del año 70 y mucho o así. Vienen apuntes sobre numeros ciclicos (a los que se les puede aplicar una prediccion), acertijos con cerillas, inversiones de billetes, algo de fichas de dominó y bastantes cosas más.
No te pongo los clasicos de la mágia por que supongo que ya los habrá puesto alguien.


Un saludo majetes magetes

----------


## MasterJC

a mi la magia matematica, la verdad es que no me gusta demasiado, ya que aunque puede ser bonita y vistosa, todos los juegos pueden llegarse a entender logicamente, y eso puede hacer perder la ilusion de la magia
saludos

----------


## iscariote

> a mi la magia matematica, la verdad es que no me gusta demasiado, ya que aunque puede ser bonita y vistosa, todos los juegos pueden llegarse a entender logicamente, y eso puede hacer perder la ilusion de la magia
> saludos


Cuando quieras te hago un juego matemático y si lo pillas te invito a una cena en el Ritz :P

----------


## ign

> a mi la magia matematica, la verdad es que no me gusta demasiado, ya que aunque puede ser bonita y vistosa, todos los juegos pueden llegarse a entender logicamente, y eso puede hacer perder la ilusion de la magia
> saludos



Ahora estoy preparando un Triunfo con los 4 ases que es automático. El otro día lo realicé y la gente se quedó con los ojos como platos.
¿Puede llegar a entenderse lógicamente? Hombre, pues mal presentado... ...sí, pero ahí está la diferencia entre un buen mago y uno malo.

Un saludo.

----------


## zarkov

Si el espectador se da cuenta de que estás haciendo un juego con un principio matemático...

¡Cuánto me falta por aprender de magia matemática!

Y eso de que todos los juegos pueden llegar a entenderse lógicamente...

Es lo que tiene esto, que hay que leer mucho y ver más.

----------


## Dogma

Que tras un juego se encuentre un principio matemático no quiere decir que cualquiera pueda encontrarlo. Te sorprendería la cantidad de matamáticas que hay detras de los juegos automáticos que conoces.
La clave, como siempre, está en la presentación del juego. También usando la lógica pueden saber como has realizado un juego no matemático, pero la presentación oculta las técnicas.
Con los juegos matemáticos pasa lo mismo. Si está bien presentado, nunca tendrás problemas.

----------


## iscariote

Creo que el punto que abre Dogma es, si cabe, más interesante. ¿Qué es lo que separa un juego matemático de lo que no lo es? Si a un espectador se le  4 cartas donde en realidad hay 5, ¿no se está aprovechando su concepción (del espectador) de la matemática para realizar la "trampa"? ¿Qué son las cuentas falsas?

No sé, que hablen los expertos, pero magía y matemática están unidos (aunque sea minimamente).

----------


## curioso

que le pregunten a Tamariz si tienen algo que ver magia y matemáticas   :Wink:  
A mí la verdad me gustan mucho las dos. 
Os comento que ya está el libro de Riobbo en tiendamagia. Yo de momento no sé si comprarlo, pero es bueno saber que se reeditan estas cosas.
También decir, aunque seguro que ya se ha comentado en algún sitio, que en la damainquieta han comenzado una sección sobre la mezcla faro que promete. De momento describen cómo hacerlo, aunque sin vídeo, sólo fotos, pero dicen que van a poner juegos en que se aplica, propiedades, etc (aunque de esto último se puede encontrar bastante en la red).

Por cierto, de las famosas notas de woody no se ha vuelto a saber nada? nadie las tiene en formato electrónico? o esas cosas cólo se pasan de mano a mano?   :Smile1:  

Ale, feliz navidad

ciao

----------


## curioso

perdón por rescatar este tema un mes después, es sólo para dejar constancia aquí también de que en febrero va a haber una conferencia sobre magia y matemáticas en Zaragoza impartida por Pedro Alegría, que ya ha aparecido creo en este tema. Pues eso.

ciao

----------


## elmagocutredebarna

yo creo que si puede crearse un efecto totalmente impresionante e incluible en una actuación todo y siendo matematico, y si la matematica que se emplea es complicada el truco es invisible total.



saludos

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Y hasta con las matemáticas más simples que puedan existir. Si lo presentas bien el espectador no sospecha.

Estoy de acuerdo con Zarkov, para el espectador lo matemático pierde interés  :roll:  :roll: . Excepto si eres profesor y tu público consiste en cinco profesores de matemáticas. Entonces te aseguro que eres un triunfador.

¿Por qué los informáticos y matemáticos somos tan raritos?   :Oops:  

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## elmagocutredebarna

> para el espectador lo matemático pierde interés 
> 
> Rafa Muñoz


totalmente de acuerdo por eso hay que presentarlo de manera que parezca imposible que sea matematico.


saludos

----------


## esio

particularmente a mi no me gusta demasiado la magia matematica, no obstante ay algunos efectos de adivinacion matematicos que no resultan nada evidentes, en cierto modo porque la matematica comienza despues de la manipulacion :P

SaLuDoS

----------


## Yonpiter

> ¿Por qué los informáticos y matemáticos somos tan raritos?


¿Será quizá por que entendemos y nos gustan las matemáticas?  :Oops:  
Ahora que lo dices, si que somos raritos jejeje
Somos los frikis de Fermat, Euler y Ramanujan, que le vamos a hacer  :(

----------


## iscariote

No me harto de decirlo. Es muy dificil separa la cartomagia matemática de la que no la es, ¿qué es una cuenta falsa?

----------


## magojuanillo

yo e tenido la suerte de estar alguna vez con ramon rioboo y la verdad es que es sorprendente lo que puede hacer este hombre , todavia no me e comprado el libro de la magia pensada pero lo recomendaria seguro y yo en un par de semanas lo comprare,bueno deciros que en tiendamagia creo que si lo venden a si que al que le interese....que no lo dude,es un libro para tener en la biblioteca de todo mago sin duda alguna....

----------


## maxren

En mi opinión la magia matemática queda mejor cuando se combina con una técnica. Deja de ser "manipulación" y "lógica" para convertirse en poco menos que pura mágia. Un ejemplo:

He estado practicando últimamente el control múltiple por arriba, donde las cartas se reparten dentro del abanico y separadas por otras cartas. Cuando he tenido la técnica conseguida, la he prácticado con un juego que vi hacer a Tamariz donde "el sujeto receptor del juego" encuentra los ases a base de cortes que hace solamente él (tuve que hacer algo más, claro, para cambiar la posicion de la bottom).

Quizás el ejemplo no es muy "matemágico", sino más bien automático, pero lo que quiero transmitir es la sensación mágica que desprenden este tipo de juegos cuando se combinan con una o más técnicas. 

un saludo para todos

----------


## Gandalf

> En mi opinión la magia matemática queda mejor cuando se combina con una técnica. Deja de ser "manipulación" y "lógica" para convertirse en poco menos que pura mágia.


Para mi no.

----------


## iscariote

Y para mi tampoco. Una de las ventajas que tiene la magia matemática es que no tocas. A los profanos no les interesan las técnicas, es más, no deben saber que existen (ya sabes, la mejor técnica es la que parece que no existe). Lo que les "interesa" son los efectos, y si llegas a la culminación de un efecto sin haber tocado la baraja (o practicamente sin tocarla) es un milagro.

----------


## ska1985

Da igual el juego, cuenta la historia que lo hace mágico, cuanto menos te tengas que preocupar por las técnicas mejor historia mágica crearás, es mi opinión al menos, no digo que los juegos con técnicas sean peor eh....

Pon cuatro cartas boca abajo, cuanta una historia de joyas o de qué se yo..., haz que crean que son cuatros ases, dales la vuelta y.... magia los cuatro ases 
se convierten en otras cartas....

Vamós que da igual que sea matematico, sociologico o extraterrestre :twisted:

----------


## curioso

> ¿Será quizá por que entendemos y nos gustan las matemáticas?


Pues hombre, es verdad que el único matemático que conozco, entiende, pero no creo que el gusto por las matemáticas tenga que ver con la orientación sexual no?    :Lol:   :Wink:  
Por cierto, faliny, yonpiter, sois matemáticos? Hay mucho matemático ente los magos? Yo soy físico, como Tamariz, pero evidentemente, hay una gran diferencia entre Tamariz y yo, yo no soy tan feo. :P 

ciao

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Bueno, yo soy informático, y Yonpiter creo que también anda por ahí cerquilla, pero no lo sé.

Lo de que Tamariz es físico no se no se, pero me parece que en la facultad de física no fue precisamente Doctor Honoris Causa. No estoy seguro, pero creo que en Física estuvo un solo año y sin mucho ánimo, y después entró en dirección de cine, que es lo que realmente le gusta.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## zarkov

> Y para mi tampoco. Una de las ventajas que tiene la magia matemática es que no tocas. A los profanos no les interesan las técnicas, es más, no deben saber que existen (ya sabes, la mejor técnica es la que parece que no existe). Lo que les "interesa" son los efectos, y si llegas a la culminación de un efecto sin haber tocado la baraja (o practicamente sin tocarla) es un milagro.


Según lo que se entienda por técnicas.

¿Contar dieciocho cartas o veintisiete con la vista o con las manos en dos veces sin que se te ponga cara de tonto es una técnica?

----------


## curioso

o sea que él fue más listo y se salió a tiempo ja,ja,ja

----------


## iscariote

> ¿Contar dieciocho cartas o veintisiete con la vista o con las manos en dos veces sin que se te ponga cara de tonto es una técnica?


Pues si.

----------


## Yonpiter

Al igual que faliny soy informático, tanbien he dado, y sigo dando clases de matemáticas, fisica y quimica en academias y particulares desde hace unos 6 años para secundarias y bachilleratos. Asi es que si os puedo ayudar en algo pues nada más que decirlo....

----------


## Doctor Lecter

Antes del post, quiero poneros en situación (si no os interesa, cosa que entenderé, empezar a leer donde dice 'Aquí empieza la información interesante'):

Avisar antes de nada que soy matemático. Y que acabo de empezar en esto de la magia.

Antes de empezar a ejecutar ningún juego, quiero dominar la técnica al 100%. Aquí, algunos expertos me dirán que la tengo que controlar al 90% ya que nunca se controla nada al 100%. Pero supongo que si dijera que la quiero dominar al 90% me dirían que si no es al 100% no me vale.

Es por ello que, al margen de estudiar el Canuto, estoy leyendo con "Cartomagia Facil 1" del tristemente desaparecido Florensa. Así puedo empezar a hacer juegos de magia sin recurrir a técnicas que no controlo. 
Me ha llamado la atención lo muchísimo que usa Florensa las matemáticas en los juegos.



*Aquí empieza la información interesante*
**************************************************  **********
Me he dado cuenta de la estrecha relación que tienen matemáticas y magia. Creía que sería algo típico en los juegos usuales de taberna que cualquier profano conoce (el arquetípico de 'las 21 cartas' o 'los 3 montones'). Pero estoy viendo según avanzo, que será una costante durante el aprendizaje (que supongo, nunca acaba)

De manera inversa, estoy suscrito a una revista de divulgación matemática en la que se contaban varios trucos de magia (muy interesantes matemáticamente hablando pero poco vistosos como efecto mágico) explicando el uso de la matemática en la magia. 

Lo que me ha parecido más curioso: Que gran principio matemático y gran principio cartomágico no tienen por qué ir cogidos de la mano. 

El famoso juego de las 21 cartas tiene un desarrollo matemático complejo y nada trivial!!! No me pondré pedante, pero se basa entre otras cosas en que 3 y 7 son primos y 3 * 7 = 21. He intentado hacer un desarrollo matemático y puedo asegurar que no es lo que se dice 'sencillo'.

Sin embargo, he visto cómo David Copperfield hacía en televisión un truco interactivo con el espectador y la gente se quedaba maravillada, cuando dicho truco se basa en el principio matemático más básico y conocido del mundo (al menos, tal y como lo usa él): La paridad

Esto es una muestra más de cómo saber presentar un truco es una parte fundamental de la magia.
Respecto a los trucos que he mentado de la revista de matemáticas, tendré que estudiar alguna manera de usarlos en un truco que sea vistoso. 
Ya os contaré. 
Eso cuando tenga tiempo, claro, que tengo un laaaaaargo camino por delante antes de soñar con diseñar mis propios trucos.
**************************************************  ***********

Un saludo

----------


## zarkov

Pues como matemático que eres te recomiendo las obras de Alex Elmsley (lo habré escrito bien, Dios mío que difícil el apellido). Tan solo has visto la punta del iceberg (no sé el porcentaje). Otra cosa no habrá en este negocio, pero matemáticos, informáticos e ingenieros varios...

----------


## Gandalf

y algún mago... creo
 :Lol:

----------


## zarkov

Pero pocos   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

¿Y de letras?

----------


## Felipe

Recientemente ha salido un libro titulado Matemagia cuyo autor, Fernando Blasco, es matemático, profesor en la universidad y mago. Es muy entretenido.

----------


## EL_FARI

lo cierto es que leí  este hilo entero antes de comer y ahora reflexionando sobre el tema, yo no creo que exista matemagia, ni fisi-magia(con imanes por ejemplo), ni quimimagia, ni quimicefa......... bueno ese si... al grano
creo que todo en su amplitud es magia, hay magia en una servilleta de papel o en unos cartoncillos, que más da cual sea el origen del "milagro" ?? importa tanto?
el espectador no debe de diferenciar si fué magia si fué matemagia o si fue astomagia.... lo que realmente fué algo raro. Un buen efecto que es lo que buscamos. para mi lo bonito es no diferenciarlo. acaso alguno pensó que era matemagia el "Ni ciego ni tonto" de tamariz? y no por ello deja de ser menos magico que un triunfo
como nota tb se algo de matematicas sobre todo la parte de los cosenos y los senos   :P   :Oops:

----------


## Kal-El

Si bien no soy un avezado en matematicas, siempre me gusto esa materia.

El primer juego/razonamiento matematico que llamo mi atenciòn es aquel del granjero que le deja su herencia a sus hijos; un juego (mas que un juego es un razonamiento logico) por demas simple pero que tiene el aditamiento del pensamiento lateral.

Luego siguiò el de las 21 cartas, el anticristo (aunque aqui el ordenamiento es base fundamental), y algunos otros de lo que por aqui se denomina matemagia (Edad y cuanto calzas de zapatos, Edad e integrantes de tu familia, etc). 

Son muy simples pero de gran impacto (al menos para mi)

----------

